# LADBROKES POKER - 10 POUNDS NO DEPOSIT (AFTER 5 POUNDS BET)



## 40usdFreePoker (Feb 11, 2010)

​




Bet £5 or more on 'Premier League Football' and we'll reward you
with £10 when you open a new Ladbrokes Poker account. It's really
simple to take advantage of this offer and start playing poker now:
Place a single of £5 or more on 'Premier League Football' between *Saturday 30[sup]th[/sup] January* and *Sunday 28[sup]th[/sup] February*
Open a new Poker Account by *Sunday 28[sup]th[/sup] February*
We will credit your Poker wallet with £10 by *Tuesday 2[sup]nd[/sup] March*!

To open a poker account, just follow the instructions above and start playing now!​*Terms & Conditions:*


The Promoter of this promotion is Ladbrokes International, 57-63 Line Wall Road, Gibraltar.
Participants must be over the age of 18 and must not already hold a Ladbrokes Poker account.
This
offer is only open to customers who place a bet of £5 or
more between 30th January - 28th February on 'Premier League Football'
taking place between Saturday 30[sup]th[/sup] January and Sunday 28[sup]th[/sup][sup]th[/sup] February. February and who have opened a new poker account by Sunday 28
Eligible customers will have the £10 deposited in their poker wallet by Tuesday 2[sup]nd[/sup] March and will be paid in your local currency at the exchange rate on the day of payment.


----------

